# Maschinenrichtlinie oder nicht?



## snake_1842 (24 März 2014)

Hallo,

wir konstruieren zur Zeit einen Batteriepufferspeicher und sind uns nicht sicher  unter welche Richtline (Maschinenrichtlinie oder  Niederspannungsrichlinie) diese Speichereinheit fällt. Es handelt sich  quasi um einen Raum in denen Batterien geladen und wenn notwendig  entladen werden. Spannung bis 1000 V. Um Wasserstoff der beim Laden der  Batterien entsteht abzusaugen, wird über Lüfter Frischluft von außen  angesaugt und das Gas nach außen abgeben. Jetzt die Frage: Gilt aufgrund  der verbauten Lüfter nun die Maschinenrichtlinie oder kann hier die  Niederspannungsrichtlinie angewandt werden, da es sich größtenteils um  elektrische Gefährdungen handelt?


----------



## Sinix (24 März 2014)

Ich wag mal zu antworten. Ist wohl eine schwierige Entscheidung, wenn man rein die Begriffserklärung und Funktion sieht.

Würde mich hier für die MRL aus zweierlei Gründen entscheiden. Zum einen ist dein Lüfter ja ein Maschine, so wie ein Ventilator zu Hause auch.
Zum anderen, selbst wenn du den Lüfter zur Niederspannungsschaltgerätekombination dazu zählst, denke ich wird es schwieriger einen Bauartnachweis zu validieren, 
z.B. Schutzart von Gehäuse, da müsstest du ja den ganzen Raum als Gehäuse betrachten.

Wie sieht es außerdem mit wechselbarer Ausrüstung (Batterie-Elemente) aus?

mfG Sinix


----------



## snake_1842 (24 März 2014)

Jupp die können ausgewechselt werden.


----------



## winnman (24 März 2014)

Würde das in 2 Bereiche trennen (Lüfter wird ja wohl ausserhalb des tatsächlichen Ladebereichs stehen):

Lüftungsraum:
möglichst fertige Lüftungseinheit kaufen, bei Selberbau, je nach Größe, greift _*eventuell*_ die Maschinenrichtlinie.
Reparaturschalter, nur mit Werkzeug öffenbare Verkleidungen, . . .
Eine Lüftungsanlage ist aber wohl eigentlich keine Maschine gemäß MRL, lasse mich da aber gerne eines besseren belehren.

Ladebereich:
Sicher keine Maschine, aber Ex Zone, hier greift die ATEX!
Wie wird verhindert dass Batteriesätze mit Stromfluss ausgesteckt werden, . . .
Hier wird das größere Problem liegen.


----------



## Michel1001 (24 März 2014)

Hallo, ich sehe das ähnlich wie winnman. Wir haben mal eine Zertifizierung für ein Lacklager gemacht. Da gibt es auch entsprechende Ex-Zonen. Auf der MRL-Seite bestand das aus einem Ventilator und einer Jalousieklappe. Beides natürlich mit ATEX-Zulassung. Es gibt auch ein enstprechendes Papier, was ich aber leider gerade nicht parat habe. Reiche ich, falls gewünscht, nochmal nach.

Für Deinen Fall musst Du jetzt möglicherweise die ganze Litanei durchmachen: Zoneneinteilung / Ex-Schutzdokument (seid Ihr auch Betreiber?), ggf. Zündquellenanalyse (falls es noch weitere potenzelle (auch nicht elektrische) Zündquellen gibt. Und natürlich alle elektrischen Betriebsmittel (soweit möglich) außerhalb der Zonen unterbringen (winnman nennt das den Ladebereich). Wenn Du Pech hast und es noch weitere Zündgefahren gibt und Du auch noch Zone 1 hast, Hinterlegung der Unterlagen bei der benannten Stelle.

Aufgrund meiner Erfahrung hast Du allerdings gute Chancen, um die Zündquellenanalyse herumzukommen.

Noch eins: Meines Erachtens nach ist das keine auswechselbare Ausrüstung, da sich damit die Funktion nicht ändert.

Halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden. Ich bin ganz gespannt.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## fup_safety (25 März 2014)

Ein Lüfter an sich kann bereits eine vollständige Maschine sein (Konformitätserklärung des Herstellers prüfen). Der Schaltschrank für Ladevorgang/Lüftersteuerung wäre dann NSpL. Mit der ATEX halte ich mich mal raus .


----------



## snake_1842 (25 März 2014)

Die Lüfter haben CE- und enstprechen den Einsatz in EX-Bereichen, sind  also fertige Geräte! Sonst gibt es bis auf Batterien die sich erwärmen  können keine Zündquellen im Ladebereich. Der Erwärmung im Batterieraum  wird mit zwei Kühlsystemen entgegengewirkt und falls die Temperatur zu  hoch wird abgeschaltet. Die Batterien befinden sich hinter einer  feststehenden trennenden Schutzeinrichtung die nur mit hilfe von  Werkzeugen demontiert werden kann.


----------

